# dining table extension slides



## jmp (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi I am making an oak extension dining table ( not a pedestal) . It will have a fixed apron so only the leaves will move. I have seen several makes of commercial extension slides and would welcome some advice as to which might be my best option. The table length closed is 72 inches and it will open to fit a single 18 inch leaf making a total of 90 inches.
I would favour wooden slides and rather liked the look of the equalizer type. Rockler do a 38 inch version but they said they would be too small. Are these the best or would other types be more suitable What size would i need and where may i get them from . I should add i live in yorkshire UK and have not found any suppliers except for rutland who carry some rockler products. and so i am expecting to have to go for mail order.

cheers

jonathan


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

Osborne wood products makes nice hardwood slides, and have reasonable prices from what i have seen. here's the link


----------



## jmp (Jan 11, 2011)

Many thanks. They look to have the size i need.

cheers
jonathan


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jonathan, Another source for table slides would be Van ********************'s Restorers. www.vandykes.com


----------



## lisamoo (Sep 16, 2011)

Dear Jonathan,
We specialize in designing and manufacturing table slide for several years, with good quality and pretty competitive price. 
our webside:www.rthardware.com.
Email:[email protected]


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This is an interesting thread, and I had some trouble locating long equilizer slides too. I found them at TableLegs.com They offer a 50" version, that opens another 50" so you can store the table leaves lengthwise inside. 
The slides are fingerjointed wood, and are cambered slightly to prevent sagging when the table is extended.


----------

